# Wainwrights quantity guide



## teddyboylove (Jul 31, 2010)

Just trying to change my 10 month old puppy from Natures diet to Wainwrights (same reason as many other posters - blown packets) - quite surprised at the small quantity of Wainwrights recommended amount compared with the trays of Natures Diet . Am I reading this correctly? He is under 9 kg at the moment and have been giving him over a tray of Natures diet, but Wainwrights say only 1/3 to 1/2 tray. This doesn't seem like much. Wondering if I am going wrong somewhere.
Apologies if this has been covered before, but would appreciate some guidance from more experienced folks.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

This has been covered before 
I actually contacted Wainwrights about this and they said that the food is more concentrated, however, my boy was on one pack of ND and I feed the same of WW and it hasn't made him put on weight.
He's been on it for about 6 months now


----------



## ian1969uk (Sep 5, 2010)

We feed a mix of Wainwright's large breed puppy dry and Wainwright's puppy wet trays.

We have to feed more to our 7 month old Foxhound puppy than the feeding guide recommends. Currently feeding 1 tray per day plus 350g dry. She is over 30kg though.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I had the same concerns. Mine was on 3/4 tray Naturediet and Natures Harvest yet WW RDA is 1/4 to 1/3 tray. I started mine off on 1/2 and it wasn't quite enough so I mix a bit of kibble with it.

Still not sure if it would be sufficient and she looks for more because she is used to a bigger meal but as Rona mentions, she hasnt put on weight.


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh dear. I've been following the RDA for the last few days. Mine weighs 30kg and the box says 25-45kg feed between 3/4 and 1 tray a day.

I'm feeding half in the morning and half at night. Seems to me it's not enough but I can't tell as it's only been a few days. I usually feed dry and use WW as a topper in the morning. Might need to dash out to Waitrose and get a small bag of AG then.


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

For Pix feeding more = soft poo do we pretty much stick to about 1/3 of a tray a day!! She's in good condition and not chubby or skinny so works for us !


----------



## LeeM018 (Aug 26, 2010)

I just moved Ash over to Wainwrights after having a couple of blown packs of ND. 

I too raised an eyebrow at the RDA, particularly while the lad is in his growth spurt stage. Having gone from feeding two trays of ND and 250g of f4d a day I feel guilty giving what looks like a measily portion when compared with the ND. Still the RDA is from the guys who know their own food, so i intend to stick with it for a few weeks and see how his weight goes. He's currently 4 months old (16kg) and i expect him to finish on around 30-35kg. He now gets half a tray of WW in the morning, half again in the evening and a 250g f4d at lunch.


----------



## silverbeetle (Jul 17, 2009)

Our westie Freddie has been on WW for about 9 months now. He will only eat the lamb flavour which he adores. I have ignored the RDA as he was still hungry with the recommended amount. He is 8.5kg and I give him 2/3rds of a tray each day split between 2 meals. He only has this as he will not eat kibble. He has maintained a good healthy weight and has lovely skin and coat.


----------



## lucy963 (Sep 20, 2008)

For some meals misty gets ww Kibble other meals she will get a half tray of ww wet food. She is still on the puppy version and had no wait problems so far trying to make sure she never does. It seems to be a good food as when I have bathed her in the past her coat was not as shiny for a few days. The vet seemed impressed with her too at last check up.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Just put a separate post up about this, but does anyone know exactly what the EC Additives are that are mentioned on some of the trays (but not on the outer boxes, I believe)? Just bought a box of 12 lamb today.


----------

